# Lifting the end of a log with a jack



## huskyhank (Jan 5, 2010)

I am thinking of a better way to "grab" a log and lift it with a wagon jack (Hi Lift). BobL has a sticky describing the device he made which apparently works well. 

BobL - would you build yours any differently from what you have now?

I think I've seen one that was more like a upside down V shaped weldment with hooks that caught under the log and hooked to the jack at the point of the V against the end of the log. Anyone seen that?

I did find a post where two jacks were used, one on each side of the log with a chain run under the log hooked to each jack. That sounds pretty stable but you have to get the chain under there and that might not always be so easy. And you need two jacks.

Does anyone have any other ideas or have you seen something that works great?

Thanks


----------



## BobL (Jan 5, 2010)

huskyhank said:


> I am thinking of a better way to "grab" a log and lift it with a wagon jack (Hi Lift). BobL has a sticky describing the device he made which apparently works well.
> 
> BobL - would you build yours any differently from what you have now?



Yes I would change things and am in the middle of a redesign and collecting the steel. The main problem with the current method is it tips over a bit too easily.



> I think I've seen one that was more like a upside down V shaped weldment with hooks that caught under the log and hooked to the jack at the point of the V against the end of the log. Anyone seen that?



This site (http://www.swing-set.us/tips.html) shows what they call an AJ bracket.

There are two things I don't like about the AJ
One is I don't like screwing things into a log if I can avoid it.
The other is the orientation of the angle iron bracket where the jack tongue connects. As the log is lifted the log rotates away from the jack so there is a small chance the jack tongue can slip off the bracket. If I was making an AJ style device I would weld the angle iron bracket upside down and the other way around and add a hook onto the jack tongue so the two are directly connected together.



> I did find a post where two jacks were used, one on each side of the log with a chain run under the log hooked to each jack. That sounds pretty stable but you have to get the chain under there and that might not always be so easy. And you need two jacks.


I have tried the two hydraulic jack method and found it to be too fiddly. My new High Lift Jack design should be as effective in terms of stability as two jacks.


----------



## huskyhank (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks BobL.

I missed the part about screwing the AJ bracket onto the log. I mis-remembered it used some kind of claws underneath. Screwing in makes it troublesome although I do carry lag screws and a wrench with me. But if I was gonna screw something in I could just use a 1/2 X 6 inch eye-bolt.

If you're to the sketching phase I'd love to see what you have in mind.

I wonder about something like the AJ but the arms underneath fitted with a spike like a peavy to dig in the log?

Anyone else?


----------



## chuckwood (Jan 5, 2010)

*my method*



huskyhank said:


> I did find a post where two jacks were used, one on each side of the log with a chain run under the log hooked to each jack. That sounds pretty stable but you have to get the chain under there and that might not always be so easy. And you need two jacks.



I use two automotive type floor jacks, the type that is mounted on wheels, sits very low, and has a wide, long base, good for stability. I use big lag screws to attach a thick, single piece of angle iron to the end of the log. The angle iron is long enough so that it sticks out on either side of the log. I place a thick, short piece of oak lumber under each floor jack and start jacking on both ends of the angle iron, that way it's not possible for the log to roll. I did weld up one of those v shaped angle iron brackets y'all are talking about, but I didn't like the instability with just one jack, and with large logs, a sudden sideways roll down is really annoying. The jacks will raise the log up about a foot or so, and I place lumber scraps under it as I go for safety as the log goes up. If I wish to go up more than a foot, I've got some large wooden oak blocks I place under the floor jacks and then have another go at it. Once one end of the log is high enough (and not too big a log), you can place a block under the log at the mid balance point to make it into a sort of see saw, and then push down on the high end and get a helper to place blocks under the other end when it rises. This method does take a lot of equipment and may not be practical for people toting stuff a long ways into the woods. I use a small generator and a heavy duty drill and impact wrench for screwing in and unscrewing the big lag screws for the angle iron. 
It sounds complicated and fussy, but once you get the routine down, it goes quickly and can lift very large logs if you use 3 ton floor jacks. I use smaller floor jacks and smaller angle iron for the small ones. I didn't have to buy any equipment because I already had it all sitting around in the shop.


----------



## woodsrunner (Jan 5, 2010)

I know alot of folks here will disagree with me on this, but, I absolutely despise the hi-lift jacks. I think they are unstable and the lift/lock pin mechanism is subject to "unlocking" and letting the load fall. Maybe it's just my bad luck with them or could be all the sand where I live getting in the mchanism. Good way to get a broken jaw IMO. I much prefer a FEL or forklift. Screwing around with a heavy log on a hi-lift jack is a good way to get hurt. IMO. OK, ya'll can call me a jackass now.

Scott


----------



## woodsrunner (Jan 5, 2010)

chuckwood said:


> I use two automotive type floor jacks, the type that is mounted on wheels, sits very low, and has a wide, long base, good for stability.



I like this idea. Much safer IMO.

Scott


----------



## huskyhank (Jan 5, 2010)

No, you're not a jackass.

I agree that wagon jacks are about half dangerous maybe more dangerous than a chainsaw. You sure need to pay attention when using one. The whole idea of lifting something like a log with a wagon jack is a bit crazed but not having a skidder or a tractor that's how I'll do it sometimes. Levers are good too but its hard to lever a log and stick something under the log all at the same time.


----------



## woodsrunner (Jan 5, 2010)

huskyhank said:


> No, you're not a jackass.



Thanks Hank! Can you tell my wife and daughter that?



Scott


----------



## huskyhank (Jan 5, 2010)

woodsrunner said:


> Thanks Hank! Can you tell my wife and daughter that?
> 
> 
> 
> Scott



I could but it'd only last a day or two then they'd be onto you again.


----------



## BobL (Jan 6, 2010)

woodsrunner said:


> I know alot of folks here will disagree with me on this, but, I absolutely despise the hi-lift jacks. I think they are unstable and the lift/lock pin mechanism is subject to "unlocking" and letting the load fall. Maybe it's just my bad luck with them or could be all the sand where I live getting in the mchanism. Good way to get a broken jaw IMO. I much prefer a FEL or forklift. Screwing around with a heavy log on a hi-lift jack is a good way to get hurt. IMO. OK, ya'll can call me a jackass now.
> 
> Scott



I agree with you - they are potential dangerous and I don't use one if a forklift or loader are available. Hi-lift jacks need more maintenance than other jacks and you do learn to stay out of the way of the handle. Ultimately all jacks are potentially dangerous and I don't trust any jack to be the sole supported of any heavy object. In Australia the #1 DIY related cause of death are ladders, #2 is electrocution and #3 are crushed by something falling off jacks.


----------



## Andrew96 (Jan 6, 2010)

I think you'll find jacks are made for lifting..not holding. You jack something up..then take the load off of it. They are not safe if you leave them loaded though you all know that. I avoid playing jacks and logs but still want them off the ground. I roll them up onto something if the property owner doesn't have a tractor. I either roll them with a bar (peavey coming), or by chaining them to my truck and rolling them. I can only imagine the 'fun' trying to jack a rollie thing like a heavy log.


----------



## gwiley (Jan 6, 2010)

A good back and a cant hook can roll a huge log, a pair of good backs with cant hooks can move a mountain (you should try to cut with a partner for safety anyway).

The trick is to plan ahead, get the limb or whatever you want to put the log on next to your foot then when you roll the log with the cant hook you use your foot to shove the support under it. (another reason to stick to steel toe boots).


----------



## danieltree (Jan 6, 2010)

I have not found one to buy yet so take this with a grain of salt. I have been looking around for an engine hoist. This seems like a good stable way to lift a log and some are rated pretty high. I used to see them for sale on craigslist all the time but have not found one close enough and at the right price since I decided I wanted one. Has anyone used one of these.​


----------



## Andrew96 (Jan 6, 2010)

I hope you mean to lift a log...I've used them many times for engines. It would depend on where you have it. The wheels are always very small and can get stuck on a crack on a concrete floor with anything more than a small block hung on it. On concrete I think you'd lift something...maybe not move it around too far.


----------



## danieltree (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah talking about lifting. 
I think with a sheet of plywood I could get it set up at the end of the log and lift it pretty high to get it on a block. If I had two that would be even better. I have seen them for sale for a hundred dollars and figured it might be worth a shot.​


----------



## BobL (Jan 6, 2010)

huskyhank said:


> Thanks BobL.
> 
> I missed the part about screwing the AJ bracket onto the log. I mis-remembered it used some kind of claws underneath. Screwing in makes it troublesome although I do carry lag screws and a wrench with me. But if I was gonna screw something in I could just use a 1/2 X 6 inch eye-bolt.
> 
> ...



It's raining in the campsite this morning so I whipped this up as a starter.





The pale blue is 1.5" SHS, the grey is 2" angle iron. 
Removing the bolt attaching the bracket to the jack and the whole thing should fold up for easy transport

The red attachment to the jack is my existing adjustable log lifter




Note small end plate which allows it to be screwed to log - I have never used this and it's also a bit too shallow.

I'm now thinking about replacing that attachment with something half way between this and the AJ bracket.

Part of the reason for the choice of materials is that I already have these in my shed.
Comments welcome.


----------



## huskyhank (Jan 6, 2010)

Bob,

Your text and image do not seem to go together??


----------



## BobL (Jan 6, 2010)

huskyhank said:


> Bob,
> 
> Your text and image do not seem to go together??



Should be fixed now


----------



## gemniii (Jan 6, 2010)

Bob - Is this for lifting AND supporting or just lifting and putting a log underneath?
Have you thought of using a set of skidding or lifting tongs?


----------



## huskyhank (Jan 6, 2010)

SHS = Square Hollow Section
I had to look that up.

Great idea! 

The base will also keep the foot of the jack from sinking into the ground. Two birds with one stone.
I'll ponder that a bit and maybe build one similar here.
And some kind of hook for the log.

Thanks!


----------



## huskyhank (Jan 6, 2010)

gemniii said:


> Bob - Is this for lifting AND supporting or just lifting and putting a log underneath?
> Have you thought of using a set of skidding or lifting tongs?



A big log and tongs will require a real tall jack. I don't think my 4 footer would work so well. Otherwise it seems it would work.

What Bob shows would let you jack (blocking as you go) up a good height without resetting the grip on the log.

Tongs, a fulcrum and a long lever handle would be good I think. It would be bulky and heavy but caveman simple. But if you're 10 feet away pulling the lever, slipping the blocks under the log might be tough.


----------



## DRB (Jan 6, 2010)

BobL Internet at the campsite? Nice. Did you bring your mill? Hope your enjoying your self in your summer weather. It's -12c here right now. I can't even get cell phone when we are camping at the lake.


----------



## BobL (Jan 7, 2010)

huskyhank said:


> A big log and tongs will require a real tall jack.
> I don't think my 4 footer would work so well. Otherwise it seems it would work.


That's right 
Also bear in mind that really big logs don't need to be lifter at all.
I usually start milling logs bigger than about 40" diam while they are on the ground.
Then after I have taken about 6" worth of timber off it I raise one end by about 6".
Then after I have taken about another 6" worth of slabs off it I raise one end by about another 6".
Then after I have taken about another 6" worth of slabs off it I raise both ends by another 6".
etc.
The most in total I lift one end from the ground is about 3 ft.



> What Bob shows would let you jack (blocking as you go) up a good height without resetting the grip on the log.


Correct!



> Tongs, a fulcrum and a long lever handle would be good I think. It would be bulky and heavy but caveman simple. But if you're 10 feet away pulling the lever, slipping the blocks under the log might be tough.


There are ways eg I have seen this done with the long end of a lever slipped under and held by the tow bar of a motor vehicle. However, it's not always possible to get a motor vehicle into position around the log.


----------



## BobL (Jan 7, 2010)

DRB said:


> BobL Internet at the campsite? Nice. Did you bring your mill? Hope your enjoying your self in your summer weather. It's -12c here right now. I can't even get cell phone when we are camping at the lake.


Sure is nice summer weather here. Yesterday it hit the 100F - quite unusual on the south coast to even get above about 85F.

Yeah, the campsite has wireless network but I use my cell phone based wireless broadband dongle. We are about a mile across the inlet from the cell phone tower in town so reception is excellent. I have to watch myself otherwise all I do is sleep, eat, drink (very nice local red wine) and play about on the internet. There's heaps to do, fish, boat, hiking, beach or more slow paced stuff like wineries, restaurants etc

Here is our campsite.





You can see our camp oven in the foreground - we bake bread, pizza etc - see details here.
I'm sitting under the big green awning looking out on this view





Last year I was sharpening my chains on the same spot.

Heading upriver in BIL's boat (yep that's BIL as in BIL Mill)





No Mill ()- but in two weeks time I come back with the mill.


----------



## DRB (Jan 7, 2010)

BobL looks nice. Have drink for me while you enjoy the sun. -15c here right now.


----------



## petersenj20 (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=68641

Here is the lift I use. I have since converted to a cable winch (come-along) instead of the mechanical lever. Made it a one man tool.

I have used it several times and have dead lifted more than 1000 pounds with it. The only change I would make would be to make it one foot taller. That way I could clear the bed of my Chevy without repositioning.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jan 11, 2010)

Here's my little lift:






Ain't it cute?

And, yes, that's snow in central Mississippi.


----------



## BobL (Jan 12, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


>



Hey nice trailer too


----------

